# VMWare Server

## BuLLy

Moinsen,

läuft der VMWare Server schon bei jemandem? Wenn ja, wie kann man den am besten installieren. Gibt es ein Ebuild? Hab es mit den zu downloadenden Dateien versucht, aber der wollte nicht starten. Oder hat vielleicht jemand eine Anleitung in petto?

Gruß

BuLLy

PS: Warum kann ich hier im Forum nicht nach dem Wort Server suchen? Das wird automatisch entfernt. Das finde ich sehr hinderlich. Auch der Umweg bei durchsuchen des Deutschen Forumteils ist imho sehr nervig. Es müsste eine Einstellung im Profil geben, wo das jeder selbst festlegen kann.

----------

## BuLLy

*schieb*

----------

## platinumviper

Die Ebuilds gibt's hier: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=122500

Die *.ebuilds gehören jeweils in ihr Verzeichnis, z.B. vmware-server-modules-1.0.0.20925.ebuild nach /usr/local/portage/app-emulation/vmware-server-modules, alle anderen Dateien in die jeweiligen files-Verzeichnisse, z.B. vmware-server-modules-1.0.0.20925-makefile.patch nach /usr/local/portage/app-emulation/vmware-server-modules/files. Anschliessend noch ein

```
cd /usr/local/portage/app-emulation

for a in "" -console -modules; do ebuild vmware-server$a/vmware-server$a-1.0.0.20925.ebuild digest; done
```

 und wenn Du keine Datei übersehen hast, hast Du jetzt installierbare Ebuilds.  :Very Happy: 

platinumviper

----------

## BuLLy

Danke.

Das Ebuild-Erstellen hat wunderbar geklappt. Jetzt hab ich wieder ein Frage:

Warum will der Server X mitinstallieren?

gruß

BuLLy

----------

## Anarcho

Wahrscheinlich ist der Server gegen irgendeine X Library gelinkt und daher muss auch jene installiert sein.

----------

## schmutzfinger

Da ist dann auch der Client mit dabei und der ist dann halt mi X. Aber vielleicht kannst du das auch einfach ignorieren wenn du nicht vorhast den Client auf dem gentoo Rechner zu nutzen.

----------

## BuLLy

Hab es jetzt einfach mal installiert und es scheint wunderbar zu funktionieren.

Leider ist diese Version ja bis zum 17.03 begrenzt. Ich hab heute ne Email von Vmware bekommen, in der steht, dass es schon eine neue Version gibt.

Gibt es dafür auch schon ein Ebuild?

EDIT: Hab in Bugs nichts gefunden...

gruß

BuLLy

----------

## platinumviper

 *BuLLy wrote:*   

> Gibt es dafür auch schon ein Ebuild?

 

Es sind keine Veränderungen an Dateien nötig, Du musst nur die Dateinamen anpassen

```
cd /usr/local/portage/app-emulation

for a in `find ./vmware-server* -name *20925* -print`; do cp -v $a `echo $a|sed s/20925/22088/`; done
```

platinumviper

----------

## tazinblack

Gibts da eigentlich irgendwann mal ein offizielles ebuild ?

Ich verwende hier ganz offiziell die VM-Ware-Workstation und hab sogar ne offizielle Lizenz dafür gekauft.

Leider hab ich keine Ahnung, ob die aktuelle Workstation 5.5 im portage mit meiner 5.0 Lizenz noch läuft.

Leider läuft die alte 5.0er nicht mehr mit dem aktuellen gentoo-Kernel (2.6.16-gentoo-r7).

Kommt immer :

```
The kernel defined by this directory of header files does not have the same

address space size as your running kernel.

What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running

kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]
```

wenn man versucht, das vmware-Kernelmodul für den aktuellen Kernel zu bauen  :Sad: 

Dabei stimmt der symlink /usr/src/linux und es läuft auch genau der Kernel.

Deshalb wäre der konstenlose Server natürlich super. 

Außerdem könnte ich da auch gleich mal die remote-administrierbarkeit des Serves testen und den vielleicht sogar noch mehrfach einsetzen.

Deshalb mein Interesse.

----------

## astaecker

Noch ist der Server selber nur eine Beta-Version und daher muss VMWare selber immer wieder ein paar Fehler fixen. Und dann gibt es bei vereinzelnten Personen noch ein paar Fehler bei speziellen Konfigurationen.

Aber ansonsten ist der VMWare Server schon produktiv einsetzbar. Bei mir läuft er ohne Probleme (wenn auch WinXP enttäuschend langsam ist).

Die ebuild bezieht man über ein Subversion-Overlay:

```

emerge subversion

emerge layman

layman -a vmware
```

----------

## tazinblack

Super ! 

Danke, werde ich mal probieren.

Hab auch grad festgestellt, dass die Workstation 5.5 noch mit meiner Lizenz läuft.

Damit bin ich auf dem aktuellen Stand und kann somit erst mal ein weilchen relaxen.

----------

